# Jobs for Americans in Dokki?



## Speed (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi everyone,
This is my first post on the forum (I lurked quite some time before signing up). I have been in Egypt for roughly one year and 4 months and didn't work. I didn't initially plan on staying so I was just enjoying my days. Now that I plan on staying for at least a couple more years, I've become increasingly bored. I would like to try and find a job, not for monetary reasons, but for something to do. Can anyone point me in a good direction? I would really appreciate it.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum

I am sure you have been reading about the lack of jobs, not getting work visas etc.

If you do not need the money why do you not do some voluntary work for charities,


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

mmm working needs Work Visa - do you have one ??


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> mmm working needs Work Visa - do you have one ??


and it's the employer who applies for it


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I know that 

what i mean is - the guy has been here for over a year not working - on a tourist visa

then wants a job - what skills does he have that are not available locally ???


----------



## alexvw (Mar 10, 2012)

Give Speed a chance! Maybe we are talkung about an expat wife, that has a residence visa and is bored of playing golf and tennis all day?? I can relate, and I sometimes also wonder, how the chances are for a well educated foreign lady to get a reasonable job here.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

alexvw said:


> Give Speed a chance! Maybe we are talkung about an expat wife, that has a residence visa and is bored of playing golf and tennis all day?? I can relate, and I sometimes also wonder, how the chances are for a well educated foreign lady to get a reasonable job here.


Errr how are we supposed to know that ??

Mind reading is not my specialism


----------



## alexvw (Mar 10, 2012)

alexvw said:


> Give Speed a chance! Maybe we are talkung about an expat wife, that has a residence visa and is bored of playing golf and tennis all day?? I can relate, and I sometimes also wonder, how the chances are for a well educated foreign lady to get a reasonable job here.


Haha, I thought it was, cos you seemed to know, that Speed has been here for more than a year on a tourist visa :cheer2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

alexvw said:


> Haha, I thought it was, cos you seemed to know, that Speed has been here for more than a year on a tourist visa :cheer2:




Well they are not here on a work visa that is for sure


----------



## alexvw (Mar 10, 2012)

I have a few friends here, who came as accompaniment on a residence visa of the husband, got a job, and got a proper working visa sponsored by their own company.

To be honest, I don't have a clue about Speed's situation, but I would love it, if people could feel welcome here. But maybe I haven't been here long enough to be as sarcastic


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

alexvw said:


> I have a few friends here, who came as accompaniment on a residence visa of the husband, got a job, and got a proper working visa sponsored by their own company.
> 
> To be honest, I don't have a clue about Speed's situation, but I would love it, if people could feel welcome here. But maybe I haven't been here long enough to be as sarcastic




and of course us Brits have a unique sense of humour, often not understood by others


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

alexvw said:


> I sometimes also wonder, how the chances are for a well educated foreign lady to get a reasonable job here.


I can only speak from my own experience of course, and that is I (a well educated foreign woman) could easily have as much legal, legitimate employment as there are hours in the day ... and I'm not special.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

expatagogo said:


> I can only speak from my own experience of course, and that is I (a well educated foreign woman) could easily have as much legal, legitimate employment as there are hours in the day ... and I'm not special.


I'm special (Fred)


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> I'm special (Fred)


:hail::hail::hail:


----------



## Speed (Jun 30, 2012)

Actually I have dual-citizenship because my father is Egyptian and I am male just for the record


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Speed said:


> Actually I have dual-citizenship because my father is Egyptian and I am male just for the record


that makes a big difference - if you have Egyptian citizenship then i guess you are entitled to work in Egypt?

"Hi everyone,
This is my first post on the forum (I lurked quite some time before signing up). I have been in Egypt for roughly one year and 4 months and didn't work. I didn't initially plan on staying so I was just enjoying my days. Now that I plan on staying for at least a couple more years, I've become increasingly bored. I would like to try and find a job, not for monetary reasons, but for something to do. Can anyone point me in a good direction? I would really appreciate it"

Your orginal post suggested:-
- that you were an American citizen who came to Egypt for a Visit.
- you stayed on 

I concluded that:- 
- that you were either a partner of someone working 
or were staying with friends or family
or had lots of money to pay your way

If you are seeking advice - its a good idea to give as much useful / critical information as possible - you don't even say what skills or line of work you are qualified for .........

Give me strength !!!


----------

